# Kicker Motors: Trophy Boat Issues



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

My father has recently agreed to purchase a 19' dual console Trophy 1900. It's in the shop now while a few issues are being repaired before we take possession of the boat. In the meantime, haveing fished with HetfieldInn, and witnessed the pure trollling goodness that is the Mercury 9.9 4-stroke Prokicker, naturally we wanted to look into getting one of our own.

It does not seem straightforward to mount a kicker on this Trophy. I called Norton Marine and they said I would need to get ahold of a Trophy dealer, and the only one that comes up is Clemon's Boats in Sandusky. Well, CLemon's told us that Trophy boats aren't designed for kickers and nobody uses kickers with Trophy boats. This is a ridiculous statement. Seems like Clemons really isn't interested in helping us mount a kicker.

SO I turn to the OGF for advice. If you look at the floorplan of the boat, you can see that the well for the Main motor will not accommodate a kicker. 









The stern of the boat has "step-ups", the one on the starboard side has a swim ladder. The one on the port is clear. I think we'd need to fashion a bracket to hang the motor off of.









Since I can't seem to find out anything from Ohio's vaunted "Trophy Dealer", These are my questions:

1. A prokicker is ~ 100lbs, Will that "step-up" support that weight?

2. Will that part of the stern support the push of the kicker?

3. Does anyone know of any other pertinent information regarding kickers on Trophy boats that might help us?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That's odd. I purchased my boat from Clemon's 4 years ago and discussed adding a kicker at the time whiched turned out to be a deal breaker. I choose not to go with it at the time but have been considering one since. The only reason I can think of, that they would tell you that, is because of that particular design. I've seen plenty of Trophy's with kickers but none with the setup you're looking at.
I would think the step would be more than adequate to support the weight of a kicker since it is in fact a step for people. It might take a specially designed bracket but should work out for you.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bayl...019QQitemZ290157367620QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i mounted my own. got the mount from overtons(i think) when i drilled through the transom i was suprised to find it to be well over 3 inches thick. there's wood in there also. i used 3 fender washers on each bolt, a locking washer, a stainless bolt and a teflon insert locking nut. lots and lots of underwater grade sealant. is been 2 years now and i have had zero issues. my transom is taller that yours but i think when i was looking i remember seeing a horizonal kicker mount bracket, it will mount flat on top of the swim step. if you try a verticle mount looks like the kicker might be too close to the water. unless you dont drop it down.humm. dont give up. there is something out there, just keep looking. here's my set up. nothing special. just fyi


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

You might try a Panther lift. 

www.panthermarine.com

Tim


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

On a serious tip... Damn, that's some nice grass...I wish mine looked like that...!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> On a serious tip... Damn, that's some nice grass...I wish mine looked like that...!


LOL. Well, that picture is from when we looked at the boat at the owners house. He did have nice grass.

I think we are going to use some sort of horizontal mount, to put it on that "step-up". The key will be to get it mounted at the right height so that we only have to tilt the motor, and not raise and lower the whole motor mount. I think (hope) this can be done due to the fact that the "step-up" is pretty low to the water.

We will have to move the transducer though, to the other side of the boat.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Ha, Hook, I thought the same thing about the grass. Better grass than on the golf course.

Rich


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

At the the link below there is a pic of a transom much like yours with the lift used to mount it.

http://www.garelick.com/obmb.html

This looked interesting if you buy a kicker with power trim like a pro or t-8

http://www.adventuremarine.net/motor-brackets.cfm

One morepossiblity

http://www.panthermarineproducts.com/pmarine/pmarine_detail.php?sku=550435


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think the issue has anything to do with it being a Bayliner Trophy so much as the transom design. I've seen kicker mounts designed to mount on swim platforms. Something like that might work.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There is also a dealer in Erie Pa. My Tropy is like EZ'ies and I have a 9.9 yamaha on mine.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

For years smaller Whalers have had similar issues mounting kickers. If push came to shove, you could always make something like this:

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/bracket15AuxMotor.html


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried an outboard-mounted electric motor for trolling on Erie? According to Minn Kota, a 130-150lb thrust would be equivalent to a 9.9HP kicker. A 24v motor would run for 6-8 hours (they say).

MinnKota Engine Mounted electrics.

I wonder if that would push a 19-foot Trophy at speeds up to 3MPH in 1-3 footers?

If this worked, that would be a nice solution.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey 64, I put one of those EM mounts on the Ranger dude they are the bomb, I have the 101 36 volt. They will last all day and the control you have is sweet the big motor acts as a huge rudder, they work very very well. This is a great option for you I would go with with 36 volt and get very very very big batteries, I would say a triple set of optimas would be a great choice for you. They are only as good as the batteries you have hooked up to them as far as power goes. I will say you have to be a run and gun fisherman if you try trolling into the waves with it, you'll burn your batteries in no time. after your trolling pass you would have to pick up and run through your pass and set up again. My boat is a 21 footer and probably alot heavier than your 19 so this option is a decent one. 3 batteries, a 4 bank charger and the motor will still be cheaper than a kicker and a bracket. PM me if you have any questions.


----------

